# Poker night fatty ingredients



## lownslow (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry about not being able to post progress pics. My internet is down and I had to go to a cafe to post this. It is so disappointing not being able to check in with all the fattys as they are being posted.

Sausage is a mixture of my homemade elk/pork sausage and sweet italian sausage. Here are the card suits (purple potatoes for spades and clubs, carrots for hearts and diamonds). The white is shreadded cauliflower, raw egg, ricotta, parmesean, cooked and chopped bacon, garlic and white pepper:



Center is a spiral of roasted red peppers and a spinach mixture with mushrooms, parmesean, onion, garlic and pepper plus a little raw egg to help it set once cooked. Rolled up and wrapped in proscuitto.



Another closeup of the finished slice:



Good luck to you all!


----------



## white cloud (Jul 20, 2008)

Very Cool dude.


----------



## vince (Jul 20, 2008)

really cool idea!


----------



## dennisdocb (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks real good man


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice job, did the egg in the center with the spinach get cooked?


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 20, 2008)

Extremely original idea on the fatty. Love the pics. Points to you, my friend!


----------



## nick (Jul 20, 2008)

*Tell ya what.... if you're as crafty with cards as you are with creating that fattie, you need to get on the WPT my friend.  Definitely out the box with creativity with that one.  I love it!*
















*4 of a kind!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## haloman (Jul 21, 2008)

That is really cool....


----------



## lownslow (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks all for the votes and inspiration to do this fatty.  And also a big thanks to my mom who helped me make it (she was in town and is a great cook and great assistant.)

Can't wait to watch the next round of fatties that people post.


----------



## supervman (Jul 26, 2008)

Now how in tarnation did you carve the vegetables like that? 
Maybe I missed it in another thread. 

Pretty styling.


----------



## lownslow (Jul 27, 2008)

I found some little cookie cutters with various shapes.  It was quite a pain but my Mom sacrificed her nails pushing them through potatoes.  I steamed the potatoes a little before putting them in the fatty but I think I could have kept more of the purple color by putting them in raw.


----------



## ronp (Jul 27, 2008)

That was a great job, very creative and time consuming.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Points thrown your way if I didn't already.
Oops, I already did.


----------



## papa chubby (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks like the first fatty turducken has been invented. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lord knows where it'll go from here.


----------



## dj mishima (Jul 12, 2011)

Too cool!  You are so money and don't even know it! ;)


----------



## meateater (Jul 13, 2011)

That would go over big here.


----------



## alelover (Jul 13, 2011)

That's freekin awesome.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 13, 2011)

Very creative & it looks delicious!


----------



## pittman (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice job! Ricotta is my fav part!


----------



## troy fuller (Jul 17, 2011)

Purple Potatoes . . . my brother serves a Hawaiian purple mashed potato and the trick to keeping them purple is to BAKE them.  If you steam/boil them they lose their color.

I was wondering how the texture of the eggs turned out and how they went with the rest of the fatty.  I like the idea of and I have been considering it for a breakfast fatty, but I was concerned that the texture would end up like eggs that scramble in a custard.


----------

